# um. this sucks



## transformed (Jan 26, 2007)

I am 2 months freaking postpartum and my effing period is back?!?!?!?!??!?!?!?

What the heck is _that_ all about?


----------



## twilight girl (Mar 7, 2002)

Sorry for you


----------



## Stayseeliz (Jul 16, 2004)

Maybe not! I had some bleeding about 10 weeks pp then it went away and didn't come back! Hoping yours doesn't stay!!


----------



## transformed (Jan 26, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Stayseeliz* 
Maybe not! I had some bleeding about 10 weeks pp then it went away and didn't come back! Hoping yours doesn't stay!!

ooh!

I hope so!

wonder if its ok to use a tampon?


----------



## matey (Sep 15, 2006)

i bled at 8 weeks, but I dont think there was enogh for a tampon, just a panty liner


----------



## ashleyhaugh (Jun 23, 2005)

i thought i had a period at 6-7 weeks, but it hasnt come back


----------



## Bunnybee (Jan 16, 2007)

With DS I had one at 4 months then not again until 7 months. I could live with every 12 weeks I suppose. With DD it came back at 6 or 7 weeks, regualry but I was pumping and she was not co-sleeping (in NICU). Are you pumping? I think that really makes it come back sooner. I hope it's a fasle alarm for you!


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

I had the same thing happen. More bleeding at 8 weeks- I'm like- great.... just what I want... yeah...







not so much... I guess I'd just over-done stuff. I didn't get my pp period back until around a year









-Angela


----------



## Shami (Oct 9, 2007)

Same here...had stopped bleeding then came back and left again. So far no sign of AF and dd is 4 months.


----------



## hipmummy (May 25, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ashleyhaugh* 
i thought i had a period at 6-7 weeks, but it hasnt come back









That happened to me as well (ds has severe thrush and was finger fed for five days) and it did not return until last week Ds is 17 months so I am not complaining. Hope itis just a fluke. If you are using pacifiers or bottles then it may stay. We used neither so it did not come back until ds recently decided to eat food.


----------



## *jeanine* (May 29, 2005)

i started bleeding again at 8 weeks, then again at 12 weeks (after my iud insertion), but it hasn't happened again, and dd is almost 6 months. i hope it's just more pp bleeding!!


----------



## transformed (Jan 26, 2007)

Dh said "Break out the condoms!!!!"









She does take a binkie....I wonder if thats why.

Anyways, good to know it may not be here to stay.


----------



## Jenren (Jan 10, 2008)

My dear pp af came back at 8 weeks with both my DC at full force. She stayed and never went away after that. It was like I was completley back to normal and I was BFing only. Now for over two years of TTC #3, AF comes and goes as she pleases, often times with out any warning and no indication of how long she will stay or be gone. Go figure


----------



## NullSet (Dec 19, 2004)

Mine has always come back 6-8 weeks PP and then is my regular monthly after that. And I was breastfeeding on demand for my first pregnancy. It was a bummer but I just figured I had super-hormones or something.


----------



## Viola (Feb 1, 2002)

I started ovulating in the third mont and then the period at about 4 months. She had had two nights a few weeks apart where she slept 7 hours and I didn't wake up to wake her up. So after that I started waking her up in the middle of the night, but it did no good. And she kept waking up for a long time after that too, darn it.


----------



## zjande (Nov 4, 2002)

I got my AF back at 8-9 weeks PP & then was perfectly regular from then on after both of my 1st babies. Baby #1 got boob and bottles, Baby #2 was totally EBF. I was so shocked & bummed about that!

But then with Baby #3, there was no sign of AF til 7mos PP, then she was quite irregular all the way to my next pregnancy.









I'd still be breaking out the condoms if I were you!


----------

